

3D printer to print bridge over water in Amsterdam - hoare
http://www.cnet.com/news/gravity-defying-3d-printer-to-print-bridge-over-water-in-amsterdam/

======
c-rack
See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9706526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9706526)
(2 days ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9715888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9715888)
(10 hours ago)

